# Brad fired me!



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I'm not sure how to say this, but I've been fired!

It started out with this post and followed with the next couple of posts...:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=112421&postcount=49

Then, a PM to Brad:



Pidgey said:


> But... what if...
> 
> ...a person was sincerely illegitimate?
> 
> Pidgey


which got the answer:

Re: But... what if... 


PigeonPal2002 said:


> Pidgey said:
> 
> 
> > ...a person was sincerely illegitimate?
> ...


...which I thought might be a tad severe so I hinted thusly:

Re: But... what if... 


Pidgey said:


> PigeonPal2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Pidgey said:
> ...


And, so:

Re: But... what if... 


BigBadBrad_the_PigeonPal2002 said:


> You're FIRED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> __________________
> Brad


So, there you have it--I've been fired. Now, earlier in the thread, he'd mentioned being banned but instead I got fired. I guess this means I can continue posting but I won't be getting a paycheck from Pigeons.com anymore.

Boy, it's tough workin' for _THE MAN_ these days, ain't it? 

And, worse, because I was only speaking hypothetically--I'm not illegitimate!

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> I guess this means I can continue posting but I won't be getting a paycheck from Pigeons.com anymore.


That's about the size of it! Get your resume updated. We'll give you great references (refraining, of course, from any mention of illegitimacy). I'm sure you'll have another position in no time at all where the paycheck far exceeds the one from Pigeons.com  

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, pidgey, can't you at least claim unemployment, food stamps, or welfare 
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'd settle for chicken scratch.

Pidgey


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

So he fired you but you can only post on here but not get payed for it right??? well being a yungen and all i dont get it???


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Pidgey, 

Boy, you are a little trouble maker, I see this now. All this time I was under the impression that you were as innocent as you've always claimed. Boy, was I duped! 

Well, I *guess* I'll re-hire you...afterall, you need the position and need a means to support all those little "kids" of yours...I just couldn't be that cruel

Christina and all, this was all just us adults playing around with each other and nothing that was said here was serious


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'm rehired!?!

*WHOOOPPPEEEEE!!!*

Pidgey the Troublemaker


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Crap. Talk about a thread "off on a tangent"!


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

wot pay is better than having pigeons to love and raise


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Anarrowescape said:


> wot pay is better than having pigeons to love and raise


You got it, Robert!

Just so everyone knows .. nobody gets paid for participating in the Pigeon-Talk board .. not the members, not the moderators, and in fact, Bigbird, the owner of the site "eats" all the expenses associated with it. It's a labor of love for all of us.  Many thanks to Bigbird for starting Pigeon-Talk and keeping it going all these years and to Googull also for being the site administrator .. it's a family affair! (Googull is Bigbird's son)

Brad .. thanks for rehiring Pidgey .. shall we put him on probation for 90 days just like a new hire?  

Terry


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Well, then when do his benefits kick in? And he's got to start collecting sick leave and vacation time all over again....I allmost feel sorry for him *sniff*......NOT!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Does that mean my insurance would lapse?

Pidgey the Uninsured?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Brad .. thanks for rehiring Pidgey .. shall we put him on probation for 90 days just like a new hire?
> 
> Terry



LOL! sounds like a good idea to me Terry He does need to receive some sort of punishment for this incredible act of insubordination


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I think it would in a fire then rehire situation. It all depends on the Pigeons.com company.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, now, wait a minute--I was fired due to a misunderstanding... even worse... AN ASSUMPTION!!!

And you KNOW what they say about those.

I want my benefits package back!

Pidgey the Unfairly Compensated


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> Pidgey the Troublemaker


Finally, truth in advertising.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well Pidgey the Poo, now I see why Mr. Squeaks didn't want to apologize, 'cause deep down inside, there was an unsettling feeling that you were guilty of something, just hadn't been written up yet.....and yup, here it is. Caught red handed again.....  . 

Just something mighty shady about a fellow who inquires about being illegitimite
when he's not, collects a pay check when he doesn't and has an empty benefits package.

Hmph, next thing ya know, you'll be wanting everyone to believe your a classical music freak from Oklahoma  .

fp


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Or a Banjo player....with chicken legs...

Oh I'm just making stuff up now to have fun with *Pidgey "The innocent*"

How about that buyout package you should have been entitled to,... sick leave, Paternity benefits possibly and of course the requisite counselling we all get when we leave the big employer in town. 

That Brad is one *tough* character. Only back one day full time and already terminating people. I guess I better watch my P's and Q's too. Thanks for the tips Pidgey.

Cameron


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Camrron said:


> Or a Banjo player....with chicken legs...
> 
> Oh I'm just making stuff up now to have fun with *Pidgey "The innocent*"
> 
> ...


I'm afraid counseling would be wasted on the Poo. HOWEVER, Pidgey IS our HERO for the -ah - so-called "tips" of what NOT to do!  

However, fellow members, remember: in Pidgey's case - ONCE a troublemaker, ALWAYS a troublemaker. Unfortunately, in his case, it's really not his fault. All that opera music is bound to be traumatic on the poor man and he does deserve our sympathy. Of course, he IS set in his ways so a "cure" is not an option.  

So, we can lovingly accept this very funny, eccentric, paranoid (he keeps saying something about being innocent!) man for what he is and love him in spite of himself!  

Shi 
The Magnanimous and Forgiving


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, come on Shi,
Pidgey is the "mad,not very evil, genius, scientist" of the group here. And yes, it could have been all of the opera music. Cripes, it sounds like a tomcat with his "tom cat parts" caught in a vice grip, sometimes. That's enough to cause emotional problems in the most fortudinous of people, much less Pidgey who is still recovering from being fired by Brad, and with questions of his legitimacy. 
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I concede to your superior wisdom, Daryl...especially since you have known him longer than I have.  

However, I stand firm...innocent, no...troublemaker, yes, he loves so being...

Shi
Scorpio Psychic


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Laid Off ?*



TAWhatley said:


> That's about the size of it! Get your resume updated. We'll give you great references (refraining, of course, from any mention of illegitimacy). I'm sure you'll have another position in no time at all where the paycheck far exceeds the one from Pigeons.com
> 
> Terry


 Paychecks !?  There must be some sort of mistake, I haven't gotten mine for some time now. Is it possible I was laid off and no one told me ?


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Wow! you guys have a lot of fun... my English is not good enough to catch all your inside jokes. But I understand it feels good and this is about a flock of pigeons friends teasing each other  

Suz. (personne ne veut jouer avec moi en français?)


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Poulette,
Aidez-moi, s'il vous plait. Je comprend et parle un peu de francais. Tres stupide, moi.
Daryl 
It has been many years since french lessons, almost 40.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Poulette,
And, yes, I'll try to play with the french language. if you want to read my usually faulty translations, but I was able to read and translate what you had written earlier.
Daryl


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

*Bravo !*

 Cool Daryl let's speak french, you can e-mail me  

[email protected]

Suz.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Paychecks !?  There must be some sort of mistake, I haven't gotten mine for some time now. Is it possible I was laid off and no one told me ?


Warren,

Think you need to have a heart-to-heart with Brad. Wrongful Termination is running rampant these days. Believe me, I KNOW!!!

Pidgey the Wrongfully Terminated But Begrudgingly Reaffirmated


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Woohoo..Français parlant de personnes, j'aime la diversité de la famille de pigeontalk. 
I don't speak enough french these days, it probably reads like an infant...lol
This thread has been most enjoyable.
Regards
Alaska
The everpresent onlooker


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Are any of these people related?
Pidgey the Unfairly Compensated, Pidgey the Innocent, Pidgey the Unemployed, Pidgey the Uninsured, Pidgey the Troublemaker, Pidgey the Firestarter, Or do they just all know each other. Maybe the 90 day probation, should be reconsidered for a 90 day evaluation. There sure are alot of people involved here.

Feather


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Feather,

You're exaggerating.

There's no "Pidgey the Firestarter"!

Pidgey the Pyromaniac


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

alaska said:


> Woohoo..Français parlant de personnes, j'aime la diversité de la famille de pigeontalk.
> I don't speak enough french these days, it probably reads like an infant...lol
> This thread has been most enjoyable.
> Regards
> ...


Je crois bien être la seule personne dans cette liste qui parle le français. J'utilise l'anglais seulement pour l'internet! Je me demande si les pigeons de Montréal parlent le pigeon français aussi...

I believe I am the only one talking french on this board. I use english only with the internet! I wonder if the Montréal's pigeon speak french too...

Suz.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

To Pidgey THE TRUE SOUTHERN GENTLEMAN:

Are those fires near Tulsa? Sounds pretty bad.

Maggie


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Southern Lady Tarheel,

Some have been. In fact, one was very close (within a quarter mile) of a friend of mine who raises very expensive racing pigeons. When that one was going on, I called him up to offer to take about a hundred (whatever I could fit in the back of the Explorer) if it looked like the fire was going to come their way. I have no personal worries about anything within Tulsa proper (I'm in the dead middle) but it sure has been bad here and there.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Be careful.  

Maggie


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Maggie,
Don't worry! He doesn't set those fires too close to where he lives.

He just wanted some fine racers.

Feather


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

FEATHER!!!

I would NEVER engage in either arson or grand theft pigeon!

For shame, for shame!

Pidgey the Innocent-of-That-At-Least


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


Feather said:



Are any of these people related?
Pidgey the Unfairly Compensated, Pidgey the Innocent, Pidgey the Unemployed, Pidgey the Uninsured, Pidgey the Troublemaker, Pidgey the Firestarter, Or do they just all know each other. Maybe the 90 day probation, should be reconsidered for a 90 day evaluation. There sure are alot of people involved here.

Feather

Click to expand...

*STILL can't resist: MAYBE PIDGEY is a GEMINI - y'know, sign of the Twins...BUT, there could be MANY lurking personalities! Sure beginning to sound/look like it!!   

WHAT FIRES?? Haven't seen anything in the paper (unless I missed seeing). I have a particular dread of fires! Since we are in one of LONGEST droughts, the fire danger in AZ is REALLY HIGH! Without rain and snow up North BIG TIME, I am quite concerned about the summer!  

BTW, I noticed that Daryl refers to Pidgey as a "Southern Gentleman." Mmmm, more like "Southern Rogue" to me... (THAT'S for the "MZZZ Squawks" Pidgey!)


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Shi, and Squeaks, or Shi Squeaks,

Aren't you the one that said "Where ever there is smoke....there is Pidgie".

Well now there are alot of fires in Oklahoma. I thought about the multiples too!

Feather


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Shouldn't you people be heading back to your nests about now? hmmmm?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okay, folks, READ MY LIPS:

*DROUGHT + PRAIRIE GRASS + CIGARETTE BUTT = PRAIRIE FIRE*

Pidgey the *Non*Smoker


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

FIRE 'EM, BRAD!!! SIC 'EM!!! GO GET 'EM!!!

(cuz' they're really guilty!)

Pidgey the Gainfully Re-employed


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


Pidgey said:



Okay, folks, READ MY LIPS:

DROUGHT + PRAIRIE GRASS + CIGARETTE BUTT = PRAIRIE FIRE

Pidgey the NonSmoker

Click to expand...

*ALL kidding aside...you are correct! Just really bugs me when idiots who smoke (AND, I'm an EX-smoker) throw their butts out the car/truck window! I can't (well, on second thought) believe people can be sooooo STUPID!!  (


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Humm......thats right! Brad does the FIREING. That is what you have been telling us all along. Well, now you have shed a new light on this matter. Or it could be all of those Pidgie's on that other thread. You know Pidgey the Pooped. Bombs are made with that stuff.
Oh My!!!!

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


Pigeonpal2002 said:



Shouldn't you people be heading back to your nests about now? hmmmm? 

Click to expand...

*Awww, c'mon, Brad, we're just having some fun. Besides, you DID notice that Pidgey STARTED this thread...AND, he says you DID fire him (and then re-instated)...

Can't we wait until it gets dark to go back to our nests???? Daytime is the FUN time??? Pleeease???


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I was just teasing, really. Yeah, Pidgey was re-hired, we need him here


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Brad, I'm in my nest. Isn't that when us hens do the most cackeling?

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


Pigeonpal2002 said:



I was just teasing, really. Yeah, Pidgey was re-hired, we need him here

Click to expand...

*Oh, GOODY, GOODY! THANK YOU, THANK YOU!

You are VERY CORRECT and all kidding aside, we sure do NEED Pidgey here!!

Shi
Bowing respectfully 


OK, gang, enough flattery...back to Pidgey teasing!

Just saw your post, Feather...GOOD ONE....VEEERRRRY GOOD!


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

That *was* good Feather. I had forgotten all about that great quote from Shi, "Where there is smoke there is Pidgie". But what did she mean?

Cameron


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Camrron said:


> That *was* good Feather. I had forgotten all about that great quote from Shi, "Where there is smoke there is Pidgie". But *what did she mean?*
> 
> Cameron


Shi (MIZZZ Squawks) means I'm a 'rabble rouser'. That makes her the 'rabble' seeing as how she's roused!

Pidgey the Taunter


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Pidgey,

If you keep rousen those rabbles, you're going to get fired again.

Feather


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Feather, 

You mean... "Where there is smoke there is (*fired*) Pidgie"?

So soon?

Pidgey the Singed


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shi, I just checked Pidgey out - his birthday is April 15 so we need to really start planning.

Yall just crack me up.

Maggie


----------

